# [solved] No Space left - /var/.... Aber Festplatte hat noch

## Stomper

Hi,

ich habe diesen Fehler seit ungefähr einer Stunde und weiß nicht was ich dagegen machen soll!

Der Ablauf vorher:

Ich habe Samba installiert - keinen Fehler bekommen und System runtergefahren.

Ein Bekannter gab mir einen USB Stick mit Ubuntu 8.10 - ich solle den mal ausprobieren.

Ich steckte den USB Stick ein und schaltete den Rechner an. Stellt ein, er solle vom USB Stick booten.

Das tat das System aber nicht und startete stattdessen Gentoo.

Ich erhielt kurz vor dem login dann die fehlermeldung:

"Creating symbolic Link: /var/lib/init.d/softscripts.new/urandom:No space left on device"

Ich vermutete, dass der Fehler durch den eingesteckten USB stick hervorgerufen wurde, fur das System herunter und entfernte den Stick.

Allerdings bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung weiterhin!

Und ich kann nichts mehr emergen - auch immer der Fehler, dass beim erstellen in /var/lib/init.d/... kein Platz wäre.

Das kann aber nicht sein, da die Festplatte erst zu 60 % voll ist.

Kommt dieser Fehler nun vom Samba oder von dem USB Stick?!

Und wie bekomm ich es wieder weg?

Gruß

StomperLast edited by Stomper on Thu Jan 08, 2009 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polynomial-C

Was sagt denn 

```
df -i
```

 zu der betroffenen Partition?

----------

## schachti

Falls die Partition voll ist, lösch doch mal alles unter /var/tmp.

----------

## Stomper

df sagt,dass die root partition zu 64% voll ist.

Der Fehler MUSS Falsch sein - ich kann z.B. auch Dateien mit links in /var/... laden ohne probleme - also es kann nicht am Platz liegen.

Ich vermute fast, dass es mir bei der Installation von Samba was zerschossen hat.

Wollte emerge -C machen mit samba und er sagt mir, dass es gar nicht drauf ist.

Er hat nur Cups installiert (wird mit Samba automatisch emerged). Wahrscheinlich sind doch Fehler aufgetaucht.

Ich werde das System neu aufsetzten - ist zwar schon einiges gemacht, aber ich habe leider keine Zeit, den Fehler lange zu suchen - das Ding muss unbedingt bis morgen Laufen. Wenn ich gleich anfange, hab ich das System in paar Stunden wieder wo es war.

"Neuinstallationen" ist man ja sonst nur von Windoof gewohnt. Aber hier gehts halt mal nicht anders.

Wer trotzdem noch eine Idee hat, wo der Fehler herkommen könnte, kann ja hier posten evtl. hilft es anderen mit dem selben Fehler.

In den logs habe ich noch gefunden, dass beim Booten so was ähnliches kommt wie "Some files in init.d or conf.d are predated".

Evtl. hat das damit was zu tun.

Gruß

Stomper

----------

## Polynomial-C

Ich warte immer noch auf die Ausgabe von 

```
df -i
```

----------

## Stomper

Hi Polynomial-C,

du hast recht!

Entschuldige, dass ich nicht gleich drauf eingegangen bin.

Die I-Nodes der Root Partition sind zu 100 % voll!

Das ist natürlich dumm, da noch jede Menge Blockspeicher verfügbar ist.

Wie kann man daran was ändern? 

Hab mal gehört, dass man die Inodes nur beim Formatieren ändern kann.

mit mke2fs -i 1024 -j /dev/hda3 ?

Gruß

Stomper

----------

## UTgamer

Glaube das ging auch nur beim Formatieren.

Mit einer der Gründe warum ich ausschließlich reiserfs nehme, denn dann brauche ich mich darum nicht mehr kümmern.

PS: 

Die ganzen Dateisystembesserwisserreien sind meist nur Pseudowissenschaften, Performance/Datendurchsatz und Datensicherheit hängen nur von der jeweiligen Hardware des Benutzers ab. Auf meinen AMDs (32+64) läuft reiserfs anscheined performanter und sicherer als auf einem Intel. Also nutzt du einen AMD würde ich in Zukunft reiserfs wählen und bei einem Intel bleibst du dem besser fern. Den die Abarbeitung der Befehle und die Puffernutzung zwischen beiden Architekturen sind wirklich sehr sehr unterschiedlich.

Gruß

----------

## Stomper

Ok, ich hab einen Inten  :Smile: 

Ich hab jetzt nochmal formatiert und die Inode Bytes auf 1024 runtergesetzt... das sollten dann ja fast 4x so viele sein, wie standard, oder?

Also nochmal von vorne   :Rolling Eyes: 

Langsam kann ich die Installation auswendig.

Aber danke für eure Tips und Hilfe, ohne Euch wär ich da nicht drauf gekommen.

Danke.

Ich markiere das mal als solved, da es ja eindeutig an den Inodes lag/liegt.

Gruß

Stomper

----------

